# Id my tillandsia



## allanschon (Mar 25, 2007)

I bought these air plants at my local nursery, but, of course, they weren't named... I realize that there are dozens of species and hybrids, I'll be happy with 'maybes'. Anyone have some idea of what I've got?

Unknown Air plant 1
Unknown Air plant 2

Thanks!


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

The first one looks like a bulbosa and the second looks to be in the tricolor family.
Jason


----------

